# Geschenk zum 1 Jährigen



## Lortox (7. Juni 2010)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab in 11 Tagen mein 1 Jähriges mit meiner Freundin und hab bisher nur ansatzweiße Ideen für ein Geschenk für sie. Leider fang ich auch viel zu spät an (ich wollt eigentlich schon vor 2 Wochen Gedanken drüber machen - aber, naja, gibt eigentlich keine Entschuldigung dafür - wären bloß Ausreden). Es muss aufjeden Fall was besonderes sein...am bestn selbsgemacht, was zu kaufn is zu unpersönlich. Nur den ganz kram mit Ich liebe Dich Kissn und Foto Alben Liebesgedichten von uns hab wir schon durch. Muss also was noch hervorstechenderes sein. Das Problem ist auch das wir an dem Abend ne Zelt/Grill Party machn wollen und ich ihr da nich wirklich was romantisches oder so schenken kann. Sie will die Party auch feiern also absagn fänd ich nich gut. Aber falls des Wetter schlecht ist hab ich mir überlegt vielleicht ihre Mum anzurufn und dann meine Freundin zu überraschn das sie noch länger bei mir bleibn darf. Dann ein schönes Candle-Light Dinner und halt ein schönen Abend mit kleinem Geschenk. Nur...Ich kann überhaupt nich kochn und essen gehn is zu teuer ( bin erst 16) und mein Budget sind so 20 Euro. Drum hab ich jetz keine Ahnung und hab nicht mehr viel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfn =) Schonmal danke für die Antworten und nur her mit Ideen Rechschreibfehler und Flames könnt ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MfG Levin Edit: Der Tag is an einem Freitag nich Donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls des ne rolle spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Das perfekte Geschenkt ist...
 	Die Trennung *fg*.

Nein, Scherz beiseite. Also fassen wir zusammen:
- selbstgemacht
- möglichst preisgünstig, aufgrund des relativ geringen Budgets
- irgendwas mit kochen

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2010)

Lortox schrieb:


> Nur...Ich kann überhaupt nich kochn



Ausrede. In 11 Tagen bekommst Du ein Gericht 100% so hin dass es was taugt zumal Du ja wohl deine Mutter auch um Rat fragen kannst.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Meiner Exfreundin haben folgende Sachen sehr gefallen:

Ein Kissen mit einem Bild von uns drauf (Valentinstag)
Ein Dogtag mit einem Spruch drauf (einfach mal so)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein gemeinsamer Tag in einem Freizeitpark
Ein Ring mit Gravur (zum 1 jährigen)

Eigendlich ist es nicht so schwer etwas passendes zu finden.
Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine geschichte haben und sehr sehr persönlich sein.
Falls es mit dem Candlelightdinner klappt finde ihr Lieblingsessen raus und koche es. Versuch es wenigstens, kommt süß rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2010)

Nen Leckeres Steak... vorher in... ihr wohlgefällige Formen schneiden...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Ich schenk' Dir erst mal ein "E" - benutze es ab und zu mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 Euronen fürs Einjährige sind etwas dünn, oder? Damit kommt man heutzutage ja kaum noch zu zweit ins Kino. Wie wär's mit nem schönen Abend mit Pizza und 'ner DVD? Was natürlich voraussetzt, dass Du weißt, auf welche Filme sie steht. Kann man ja für kleines Geld leihen. Und die eine oder andere Kerze als Deko kostet auch nicht die Welt.

Ich hab' meiner zum ersten Jubiläum WoW gekauft - ist mittlerweile drei Jahre her und ich sehe sie nur noch, wenn sie zwischendrin mal aufsteht und aufs Klo geht.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' meiner zum ersten Jubiläum WoW gekauft - ist mittlerweile drei Jahre her und ich sehe sie nur noch, wenn sie zwischendrin mal aufsteht und aufs Klo geht.



Siehst du heute das Geschenkt als Fehler oder als genial an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Idee mit DVD, Pizza ist nicht schlecht. Kochen würde auch gehen, Miss Mama hilft da auch sicherlich mal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Back ihr einen Kuchen, aber nur mit Hilfe deiner Mutter (und allem möglichen Kitsch drauf)
Mal ihr ein Bild. :<
Bastel ein Herz aus Pappe oder Säge es mi Papa aus einer Holzplatte aus und mal es rot an.
Mach ein Riesenherz aus Teelichtern im Garten und dann auf Balkon gehen mit ihr und sich freuen.


Mir fällt nicht mehr ein. :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Besorg' am besten die Saw-Reihe und kaufe zur Pizza ordentlich Dosenbier. Lerne, wie man "Ich liebe dich!" rülpst. Trage essbare Unterwäsche. Und lass' Dir ab heute die Zehennägel wachsen, die Mädels stehen auf sowas. Wann immer in "Saw" jemand stirbt, ruf' laut "Oléolé" und renne einmal um den Tisch.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Dämme das Licht in deinem Zimmer und stell einpaar Kerzen ins Zimmer.
Dann tust du eine weiße Decke auf dein Bett und schreibst mit Rosenblättern deinen und ihren Namen.
Dann habt ihr viel Spaß zusammen und liebt euch.

Klappt sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit// Denk an die Sicherheit!


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Back ihr einen Kuchen, aber nur mit Hilfe deiner Mutter (und allem möglichen Kitsch drauf)
> Mal ihr ein Bild. :<
> Bastel ein Herz aus Pappe oder Säge es mi Papa aus einer Holzplatte aus und mal es rot an.
> Mach ein Riesenherz aus Teelichtern im Garten und dann auf Balkon gehen mit ihr und sich freuen.
> ...



du hattest noch nie ne freundin? das sind muttertagsgeschenke..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab die perfekte idee!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xLADoiF_p4[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das sind muttertagsgeschenke.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schenke nichts zum Muttertag. :<<<<


----------



## Lortox (7. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das perfekte Geschenkt ist...
> Die Trennung *fg*.
> 
> Nein, Scherz beiseite. Also fassen wir zusammen:
> ...




 Jo so ungefähr. Also ich kann schon ein bisschen mehr ausgeben nur sollte es halt nich zu ausarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kochen muss es nich unbedingt sein, einfach was schönes über das sie sich freut =)


----------



## Ykon (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Edit// Denk an die Sicherheit!



Wie jetzt? Mit Helm, Ellenbogen- und Knieschonern?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Mit Helm, Ellenbogen- und Knieschonern?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjKzxQL-SQY


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du hattest noch nie ne freundin? das sind muttertagsgeschenke.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geilgeilgeilgei xD



Ykon schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Mit Helm, Ellenbogen- und Knieschonern?



Wenns ihr gefällt,warum nicht ?


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2010)

Spaghetti nach altem Famillienrezept: Hackfleisch + Ketchup, das hat schon seine grossmutter von seinem grossvater gegessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spaghetti nach altem Famillienrezept: Hackfleisch + Ketchup, das hat schon seine grossmutter von seinem grossvater gegessen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spaghetti mit Ketchup? Ich glaub soeben haben sich alle toten Italiener in ihren Gräbern umgedreht. Da gehören richtige Tomaten ran! Wir sind doch keine Barbaren hier o_O 

@Lortox: Kochen kann man lernen. Ich geh davon aus, dass Du mindestens 1 Elternteil hast, der wird Dir schon was beibringen können, dass Du Deiner Freundin kochen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit 20 &#8364; bringt man schon ein vernünftiges Menu hin, wenn man will. Ansonsten gibts auch noch Kochbücher. Ausserdem ists schlussendlich der Gedanke, der zählt und wenn Deine Freundin sieht, dass Du für sie gekocht hast und einigermassen was draus geworden ist, obwohl Du kaum Kocherfahrung vorzuweisen hast, hast Du ihr ein tolles Geschenk gemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ausserdem ists schlussendlich der Gedanke, der zählt und wenn Deine Freundin sieht, dass Du für sie gekocht hast und einigermassen was draus geworden ist, obwohl Du kaum Kocherfahrung vorzuweisen hast, hast Du ihr ein tolles Geschenk gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ob sie immernoch so denkt wenn sie mit einer Lebensmittelvergiftung im KH oder einer Magenverstimmung im Bett liegt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wegen dem Geschenk, mach es das nächste mal so wie ich es seit langem immer mache. Sag ihr gleich am Anfang der Beziehung dass sie von dir in Sachen Geschenken nichts zu erwarten hat, da du einfach total unkreativ bist und von ihr auch nichts willst - hat bis jetzt bei mir immer geklappt. Ich finde sowas auch sobald man ein gewisses Alter erreicht einfach nur ... hmm ... dumm, aber vlt. bin ich da auch einfach zu unromantisch für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2010)

Wozu überhaupt Aufwand machen wegen "1-jährigem"? Kommt mir bisschen so vor, als ob du dich da unter Druck setzt. So wie die Leute, die sich 'ne Platte machen, was sie zum Valentinstag schenken müssen.

Und wenn du sagst, dass ihr das mit "Ich liebe dich"-Karten und so'n Kram schon durch habt: *Schauder* ... Kleine Aufmerksamkeiten immer mal wieder ist schön. Aber weniger ist auch mehr. Das gilt vorallem in Beziehungen.

Was wird sie dir zum 1-jährigen schenken? Ich behaupte einfach mal: Nix. Sie wird dein Geschenk annehmen, so tun, als ob sie sich freut, dir 'n Kuss geben und sich dann wieder der Grillparty widmen. Wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher: Wie wäre es, wenn du ihr einfach nix schenkst? Wozu auch?


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 20 Euronen fürs Einjährige sind etwas dünn, oder? Damit kommt man heutzutage ja kaum noch zu zweit ins Kino. Wie wär's mit nem schönen Abend mit Pizza und 'ner DVD? Was natürlich voraussetzt, dass Du weißt, auf welche Filme sie steht. Kann man ja für kleines Geld leihen. Und die eine oder andere Kerze als Deko kostet auch nicht die Welt.


Also ein DVD Abend ist schon eine gute idee, und nach 1 Jahr sollte er wissen auf was für Filme sie steht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Also ein *DVD Abend* ist schon eine gute idee, und nach *1 Jahr* sollte er wissen auf was für *Filme* sie steht.



Das Schlüsselwort ist hier "sollte". Als Teenager hätte ich nach einem Jahr vermutlich nicht mal die Augenfarbe meiner Freundin nennen können, ihr Geburtsdatum oder gar persönliche Details wie die Lieblingsfarbe oder Lieblingsband. Interessanterweise erinnere ich mich bis heute an die Körbchengrößen sämtlicher ehemaliger Partnerinnen. Bei so furchtbaren Prioritäten grenzt es schon an ein Wunder, dass ich nie lange Single war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

man sollte eine beziehungen immer mit folgenden worten beginnen 

"Wenn du mir nicht sagst was du haben willst, dann kriegst du auch nichts."

problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> man sollte eine beziehungen immer mit folgenden worten beginnen
> 
> "Wenn du mir nicht sagst was du haben willst, dann kriegst du auch nichts."
> 
> ...



Ist der Anfang vom Ende. Denn Mädels wollen zu 90% "nichts" - und wenn sie dann nichts bekommen, dann ist die Kacke aber sowas von am Dampfen! Im Zweifelsfall lieber irgendwas aus nem Bodyshop kaufen, das für uns Männer überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Da gibt's z.B. Algenseife, die wie eine Tafel Schokolade aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das Schlüsselwort ist hier "sollte". Als Teenager hätte ich nach einem Jahr vermutlich nicht mal die Augenfarbe meiner Freundin nennen können, ihr Geburtsdatum oder gar persönliche Details wie die Lieblingsfarbe oder Lieblingsband. Interessanterweise erinnere ich mich bis heute an die Körbchengrößen sämtlicher ehemaliger Partnerinnen. Bei so furchtbaren Prioritäten grenzt es schon an ein Wunder, dass ich nie lange Single war.


Okay, was hast du den mit deinen Freundinen Unternommen das du fast gar nichts über sie weisst außer ihrer Körbchengröße?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist der Anfang vom Ende. Denn Mädels wollen zu 90% "nichts" - und wenn sie dann nichts bekommen, dann ist die Kacke aber sowas von am Dampfen! Im Zweifelsfall lieber irgendwas aus nem Bodyshop kaufen, das für uns Männer überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Da gibt's z.B. Algenseife, die wie eine Tafel Schokolade aussieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe da bis jetzt noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit gemacht ... entweder sie sagt mir ganz genau was sie haben will oder sie kriegt 10 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ich habe da bis jetzt noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit gemacht ... entweder sie sagt mir ganz genau was sie haben will oder sie kriegt 10 euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehste? 10 Euro sind aber nicht "nichts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Ich will nichts" ist eine Todesfalle ähnlich wie "Findest du mich zu dick", "Soll ich lieber die roten oder die schwarzen Schuhe anziehen?" und "Magst du vielleicht kurz den Müll rausbringen, wenn du eh schon vor die Tür gehst?"


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Siehste? 10 Euro sind aber nicht "nichts"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowas kann man seiner freundin / frau auch austreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja wenn du wüsstest wie die mädchen gucken wenn du ihnen zum geburtstag / zu weihnachten 10 euro schenkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ob ich denen nen mein vollgerotztes taschentuch vor die nase halte^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab meiner Exfrau mal ein Steak an die Wand genagelt.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner Exfrau mal ein Steak an die Wand genagelt.


Ok ich hab mir das vor fünfzehn Minuten bildlich vorgestellt...das Bild bring ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und lachen tu ich immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok ich hab mir das vor fünfzehn Minuten bildlich vorgestellt...das Bild bring ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und lachen tu ich immernoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war unser erster großer Streit, da ging's ums Kochen und ich musste im Büro Überstunden schieben und sie bestand wohl trotzdem auf Steak. Also nagelte ich daheim eins an die Küchenwand. Mit Rahmen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner Exfrau mal ein Steak an die Wand genagelt.



Und neben das Klo gepinkelt und das Sofa verkratzt, right? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Katzen ftw. :<


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist der Anfang vom Ende. Denn Mädels wollen zu 90% "nichts" - und wenn sie dann nichts bekommen, dann ist die Kacke aber sowas von am Dampfen! Im Zweifelsfall lieber irgendwas aus nem Bodyshop kaufen, das für uns Männer überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Da gibt's z.B. Algenseife, die wie eine Tafel Schokolade aussieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Schuss kann durchaus nach hinten losgehen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was für eines geistigen Niveaus es bedarf um sich schon vor dem 1jährigen gegenseitig so mit Glücksbärchis in rosa Tütüs und anderen "Liebesbezeugungen" zuzumüllen, dass diese Geschenke schon ALLE durch sind (O_O), dann mache ich mir sorgen, ob nicht die Freundin diese Tafel Schokolade für eine besonders interessant riechende Schokoladensorte hält und reinbeißt.

Ansonsten:
Es gibt wirklich tolle Rezepte für wenig Geld, die man auch ohne Kocherfahrung ganz leicht machen kann. Wie wärs mit einem netten Saltimbocca? Puten- oder Kalbsschnitzel, Parma- oder Serrano-Schinken und Salbei (elementar), dazu Rosmarinkartoffeln (Kartoffeln halbieren, auf ein Backbleck mit Olivenöl, mit Öl übergießen, Rosmarin drüber streuen, und 45 Min. in den Backofen) und ein kleiner Salat (für 2 Leute einen kleinen Eisbergsalat halbieren, waschen, in die Schale; je eine halbe Paprika Rot-Gelb-Grün würfeln und dazu, vllt. eine Möhre dazuwürfeln, ein bischen Feta dazu; als Dressing 7 Löffel Olivenöl, 6 Löffel Weißweinessig und einen Esslöffel Zucker, vermischen, fertig). 
Das Essen dauert beim ersten Mal vielleicht ne Stunde, da kannst dus vielleicht einmal für deine Mutter zubereiten und ist eigentlich unmöglich falschzumachen, schmeckt SUPERLECKER, hat den sommerlich-frischen italienischen Touch (Wenns noch frischer sein soll anstelle vom Bauernsalat nen Tomaten-Mozarella-Salat (noch einfacher ._.)), dazu holst du dann ein paar Kerzen und nen frischen Weißwein, das sollte dann ungefähr im Budget liegen, zusätzlich kannst du noch Geld von deiner Mutter einstreichen weil die sich tierisch freuen wird, dass du kochen lernst :x

Achja Zeitplan beim Kochen: Erst den Salat (ohne Dressing), dann die Kartoffeln in den Ofen, dann das Saltimbocca vorbereiten, kurz vorm Essen das Dressing über den Salat, alles nett anrichten UND DANN ERST DIE KERZEN ANZÜNDEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab meiner Exfrau mal ein Steak an die Wand genagelt.



fix'd

Was hatte ich meiner Liebsten denn damals zum 1. Jährigen geschenkt? Hmm, ah ich weiß. Ich hatte einen Tisch beim Spanier reserviert, bin einen Tag vorher hingefahren habe denen das kleine Geschenk in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt, sie sollen unseren Tisch mit Rosen ein bisschen herrichten. 


Am Abend mit ihr hingefahren. Unschuldig getan und dann nur gegrinst als sie es gemerkt hatte. Ist das lange her.... O.o


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2010)

also hier die Ohremsammlerideen:

- Schenk ihr dich selber: Tanga anziehen, Schleife um dich rum, Rose im Mund. Wenn sie das aushält isse die richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Kannst du HTML ? mach ihr ne Jahrestagswebseite. Mit Forum für Gratulanten, paar schicken gemeinsamen Photos etc.)

- Kauf im Copy-Shop zwei selbstbedruckte T-Shirts eines für dich eines für Sie. (müssen natürlich 1a Sprüche drauf, am besten welche die erst nen Sinn ergeben wenn ihr nebeneinander steht. (Da müsstes du mit 20 Euronen hinkommen.)

- Mach ihr ne selbstgebrannte Jahrestags CD/USB Stick. Du klapperst alle Freunde und Eltern und sowas ab und jeder macht nen Spruch zum Jahrestag oder singt was und das brennst du dann alles (DU selber natürlich als letzter damit es im Gedächtnis bleibt) (Auf Video fetzt das noch ein Zacken mehr wenn du das drauf hast)


----------



## Lortox (8. Juni 2010)

Danke für eure Ideen. War'n echt gute dabei =) Ich glaub ich mach für sie ein Candle-Light Dinner -oder ich versuch es zumindest xD Vielleicht hab ihr ja noch andere Ideen für ein Menü oder Tipp für 'nen schönen Abend? Also wie gesagt ich hab nich viel erfahrung mit Kochen, sollte also eher was einfachen sein. Ich find die Saltimbocca nicht schlecht aber gibt ja vielleicht noch was anderes gutes. Grüße Levin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juni 2010)

Ein ipad.. jeder braucht ein Ipad .. ein Ipad heilt auch kranke Menschen und ist mit Elfenstaub gefüllt bis obenhin!

- mit einem Ipad hat man schöneren Sex, 
- und ist der Sex nicht so toll halt auch Pornos unterwegs
- ein Ipad hilft gegen den Welthunger,
- wäscht dein Auto,
- schlägt fliegen tot,
- mann kann super auf dem Display koksen,
- kann Emails abrufen,
- hat kein nervigen USB-Anschluss,
- Lädt dein Iphone wenn es mal wieder nach 2 std Carcasonne leer ist,
- es gibt ein ordentliches Carcasonne,

oder wenn es etwas *billiger* sein darf.


Ausgehen, eine Rose kaufen (nicht die schwarzen bitte nicht ), und schauen wie weit ihre Pillenpackung ist.  

Jetzt schon kurz vorm dem Ende? -> Dannach zur Disco.  Gibt den Abend nichts zu holen....

Pillenpackung am Anfang oder du darfst die ganze Zeit nicht? Dann nachdem Essen nach Hause.... Fernsehen auslassen!


Glaube mir, aus eigener Erfahrungen. Frauen stehen auf Klischee und sie erwartet auch nicht mehr von uns Männern. Dadrauf haben wir sie 1000 Jahre getrimmt ;-) Du solltest es tunlich vermeiden gegen gute Erziehung zu stänkern... wirklich.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Glaube mir, aus eigener Erfahrungen. Frauen stehen auf Klischee und sie erwartet auch nicht mehr von uns Männern. Dadrauf haben wir sie 1000 Jahre getrimmt ;-) Du solltest es tunlich vermeiden gegen gute Erziehung zu stänkern... wirklich.



/sign
Dem gibts nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

meiner Frau hab ich zum 1jährigen ein Besuch ins Planetarium geschenkt,da ich ihr die Sterne zu Füssen legen wollte.danach noch ein Besuch bei unserem Lieblingsspanier bei Kerzenlicht und danach auf dem kürzesten Wege nach Hause um eine wunderschöne nicht enden wollende Nacht zu verbringen...
dies Jahr hab ich ihr ein Gutschein geschenkt...


----------



## Davatar (9. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Glaube mir, aus eigener Erfahrungen. Frauen stehen auf Klischee und sie erwartet auch nicht mehr von uns Männern. Dadrauf haben wir sie 1000 Jahre getrimmt ;-) Du solltest es tunlich vermeiden gegen gute Erziehung zu stänkern... wirklich.





Deathstyle schrieb:


> /sign
> Dem gibts nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen.


Kann ich so leider nicht stehn lassen. Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich Romantik und Frauen:
1. Rosen: Habe ner Freundin Rosen geschenkt, leider war sie allergisch drauf, war gar nicht romantisch und das Papiergeld hätt ich auch gleich direkt verbrennen können.
2. Valentinstag: Habe ner Freundin nen tollen Valentinstag organisiert mit Essen, kleinem Geschenk, romantischem Spaziergang am Fluss und Sonnenuntergang. Irgendwann meinte die dann, warum ich das eigentlich alles organisiert hätte. Ich meinte dann "Tjo, Valentinstag." und sie meinte darauf "Ach, ich find das alles ein Bisschen übertrieben". Fühlte sich an wie wenn mich jemand fesselt, vor meinen Augen mein Geld verbrennt und mir danach ein Messer in den Rücken rammt.
3. Hab ich verdrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mittlerweile hab ich ja endlich ne Freundin gefunden, die auf Romantik steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hilft ungemein wenn man Romantiker ist ^^


----------



## Bitialis (9. Juni 2010)

Selbstgemacht + preisgünstig + kochen?!

Hmm kauf nen Blizzard Authenticator tu ne Geschenkhülle rum und schmeiß ihn in ne Suppe =)

Natürlich nicht.. Back ihr nen schönen Kuchen, dekorier ein wenig und mach dir einfach nen fantastischen Tag.. Der Tag zählt mehr als das Geschenk


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> 2. Valentinstag: Habe ner Freundin nen tollen Valentinstag organisiert mit Essen, kleinem Geschenk, romantischem Spaziergang am Fluss und Sonnenuntergang. Irgendwann meinte die dann, warum ich das eigentlich alles organisiert hätte. Ich meinte dann "Tjo, Valentinstag." und sie meinte darauf "Ach, ich find das alles ein Bisschen übertrieben".



Rofl, das ist echt hart!
War bestimmt eine mit Testestoron vollgepumpte russische Kugelstoßerin (oder Grace Jones) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Rofl, das ist echt hart!
> War bestimmt eine mit Testestoron vollgepumpte russische Kugelstoßerin (oder Grace Jones)
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, Beileid... wenn man beim 2. Valentinstag noch nicht weiß, dass die Herzensdame auf sowas ganz einfach nicht steht, dann ist die Geschichte wohl schon an der Kommunikation gescheitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, Beileid... wenn man beim 2. Valentinstag noch nicht weiß, dass die Herzensdame auf sowas ganz einfach nicht steht, dann ist die Geschichte wohl schon an der Kommunikation gescheitert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war jetzt ein schönes Beispiel für die Gefahr verkürzter Zitate. Mea Culpa.
Im Originaltext war es eine Aufzählung und muss heissen: 2. wie zweitens und nicht der zweite Valentinstag

Ansonsten hättest du aber völlig recht gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Ups! Sorry, sorry!


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2010)

Passender Anlass:

Schenk ihr ein Ventilator ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2010)

Ja Davatar du hast eigentlich recht, aber man muss das Wörtchen "Klischee" auf sich beziehen. In meinem Fall ist das eben "es gibt, wenns hochkommt, eine Kleinigkeit" - diese muss es dann aber geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Freundin freut sich auch wenn ich ihr soetwas wie Wassereis mitbringe ;D - allerdings nicht geeignet für den Jahrestag.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> - Lädt dein Iphone wenn es mal wieder nach 2 std Carcasonne leer ist,
> - es gibt ein ordentliches Carcasonne,



This! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> meiner Frau hab ich zum 1jährigen ein Besuch ins Planetarium geschenkt,da ich ihr die Sterne zu Füssen legen wollte.danach noch ein Besuch bei unserem Lieblingsspanier bei Kerzenlicht und danach auf dem kürzesten Wege nach Hause um eine wunderschöne nicht enden wollende Nacht zu verbringen...
> dies Jahr hab ich ihr ein Gutschein geschenkt...



Du meinst deiner neuen, wenn ich das so lese frage ich mich ob Du uns alle rein reißen willst°!


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Du meinst deiner neuen, wenn ich das so lese frage ich mich ob Du uns alle rein reißen willst°!




nichts liegt mir ferner...ich bin nur realistischer Romantiker...


----------

